# Lumber support while driving the van



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

Have decided I need something better than a cushion stuffed behind my back to give me lumbar support on long haul trips.

Anyone else use something they would recommend?

Cheers

Harry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Harry

Don't spend silly money.

Get a sheet of fairly dense foam rubber and roll it into a sausage the width of your seat back, and make it a bit fatter than you think you need. Then tie it with a few bits of string.

Try it out, and if it is fatter than you need it's easy to trim a bit off until you get it right.

Then tie it more carefully with a number of bits of string and persuade Mrs Seeker to make a cover for it.

You can buy just the same thing ready made - but you will pay for it.

Hope this helps - it certainly helps me when my back is bad.

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I cannot remember the proper name for them but for years I used the wooden beads tied together with fishing line.

Worked for me........not sure if they are still available.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I have tried various lumber supports from a rolled up towel (recommended by chiropractor) to memory foam support from Boots.
The 2 most comfortable ones I have found were the memory foam one at £26 and a small inflatable cushion at 99p from a local market.
Lesley


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*seat tension*

In my Autotrail Miami the seats have a rubber bulb by which I can tension the seat by pumping in air
Regards
GEOMAR


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

A mate has recommended "Backfriend" but at £65 I'm thinking rolled up foam might be better value!

Harry


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Harry
I have had a Backfriend for a number of years and for me worth every penny. I have 2 prolapsed discs lumbar region .£65 yes it is a lot but broken down over a year £1-25 per week its got to be worth a try. It worked for me but I am not saying it will work for everyone. Hope you find the answer
Good luck
Richard


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Asda do one that a mesh material over a frame which straps to the lower part of your seat back for about £6/£7.
It's a tight fit on the Hymer seats but I managed to put it on OK. Although I haven't used it on a run yet it does seem to provide a lot of firm support in the right place and if I find I like it I'll invest in one for the wife (last of the big spenders).
You'll fnd them near the motoring accessories.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I have arthritis of the lower spine and have used "Backfriend" for the last ten years. In the van and car I only use the the back part of the "Backfriend" and I recline the seat slightly to take some of the pressure off the spine. I also use beads but to keep me cool!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

One of these?

McKenzie Lumbar Roll










Only a tenner, and comes with lots of recommendations from physios and othopods.

Worked for me when I needed it. Fifteen years ago, mine came from the NHS (no idea whether that would still be a possibility)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

trevd01 said:


> One of these?
> 
> McKenzie Lumbar Roll
> 
> ...


I was loaned one to try by the Physio I went to.

That's how I came to recommend the roll of foam sheet. The McKenzie was a bit too fat for me, so I made a slightly thinner one and it worked a treat.

Only cost a quid for the foam off the market!

Dave


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have tried a fair number of back supports over the years. Finally I bit the bullet and splashed out on a 'Backfriend'. Certainly not as cheap as everything else I have purchased but certainly the best for me!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

With years of back problems, I eventually found the best way was to have the seat in a suitable position.

Imagine you are sitting on a dining room chair. straight backrest and lower legs vertical. If you can get as near to that position as possible then it should be much better. Get as close to the pedals as possible so you do not have to stretch when using the clutch. If your seat has height adjustment then use it. 

A workmate was always moaning about his back pain. I drove his company Vauxhall Vectra one day and my back was aching before I had gone 1 mile. He was virtually lying flat as if it was a sports car. 8O 

My back is not getting any better but at least I can drive for at least 2 hours non stop in the van and I once did London to the North East in one go and was OK afterwards.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > One of these?
> ...


They come in different sizes and densities

http://www.mckenzieinstitute.co.uk/products.htm


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Get a box of wine , drink wine then take out the wine bag from the box.Open the tap and blow up the bag.You may need the add or release the air untill you get a comfy fit with your back.

Waz


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Re 'make your own' or 'use a wine box inner' :lol: 


It amazes me that anyone wouldn't spend £10 (=7 litres of diesel!) on a nicely made device, designed by a world-renowned physiotherapist, with straps to hold it in place, in a tasteful grey colour, etc, etc.


Can anyone explain are people so stingy when it comes to health spending? You only have one body, and as far as I know, one life....



:roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Believe it or not:
<<THESE>> work really well on driving seats, although I have to admit that the mesh tends to fray at the edges after a few months of use. But at that price, buy several, they're really good on all manner of seating for extra lumbar support.

Usually someone is selling them at M/H shows - but at a much higher price.


----------



## nickmawby (Oct 5, 2007)

Having tried various options, I now use a mesh lumbar support, available for £7 from amazon


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

747 said:


> With years of back problems, I eventually found the best way was to have the seat in a suitable position.
> 
> Imagine you are sitting on a dining room chair. straight backrest and lower legs vertical. If you can get as near to that position as possible then it should be much better. Get as close to the pedals as possible so you do not have to stretch when using the clutch. If your seat has height adjustment then use it.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this advice.

Put the chair back as vertical as you can get it to force you not to lie backwards or slouch in your chair.

Sit up straight using your back and your stomach muscles - don't lie back into the chair as if you somehow need something to lie against, you don't - you have muscles to hold you up.

Sit up and don't have your back against the chair at all, don't lean, pretend you are sitting on a chair with no back.

If you're not sure about how to sit up properly on a chair, visit a physio and get some advice on posture whilst seated and then use that posture and your muscles when travelling.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

nickmawby said:


> Having tried various options, I now use a mesh lumbar support, available for £7 from amazon


Or a Fellowes brand from Staples for £27 

I got mine from Poundland for a ??? 

It gives noticeable lower lumber support and have found it comfortable although not tried it for a whole day's driving yet.

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

nickmawby said:


> Having tried various options, I now use a mesh lumbar support, available for £7 from amazon


Or £0.99 + postage from my LINK above. Buy a few while you're at it, keeps the postage costs down. :wink:


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Many thanks for all your replies on this - an amazing variety of solutions!

A mate lent me his Backfriend and I gave it a test run. It was good and firm and gave plenty of support BUT I found that it lifted me slightly proud of the side wings of the seat so that when going round bends or over bumps that rocked the van from side to side I would not be held in place as well as sitting right back in the seat. That was unsatisfactory.

I then tried a variety of cushions and rolled foam I had in the garage and finally settled on a round cushion on which I have sewn ties. These go round the back of the seat and hold the cushion at just the right height. It pushes the lumbar region forward slightly but most of my back is still in contact with the seat and the 'wrap-round' side wings that hold me in place.

I think it will do the job - and have saved £65 in the process!

Hope this helps others facing the same dilemma.

Harry


----------

